# Short cake **baby girl, pic on 2 ?***



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My little short cake is in labor. I wrote about her in the past, she is small and young. How long when the mucus plug comes should something start to happen? She had a long yellowish string, and by the time I got her in the pen it was really long and red, that fell off and now another long red string, its been a hour and a half since I first noticed the first string. She screams her head off, then when I go out with her chews her cud, but breaths heavy. Im all by my self on this one, and is not a good one to not have help with. I have a friend that I can call if I need talked threw something (she has about 200 kids a year), but if someone has nothing better to do (hahahaha) you are more then welcome to keep checking this in case I need help.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

Is it amber colored? If it is, then there will be kids soon! 

Hope all goes well! ray: ray: :hug:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

Well, pre-labor signs can last for a couple days before kidding, or even a week before. She sounds like she is going to kid soon.
Breathing fast can mean early contractions...
Do you have pics of her or her udder?
Is her udder full or tight?
Does she look hollow around her tail head area?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

Its long and amber color, udder full, and hollow around tail head. No mistake in labor. I know after the water breaks the kids should come out within a half hour, but some kids are born with out the water breaking, so was just wondering if that is going to be her case of the water not breaking when should something happen so that i dont wait too long. She is in her little house, was laying down, but the sec. she seen me was up. And I never seen a mucus plug so long and thick. The water has not broke, I walked the pen to make sure


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

Sounds like today or this evening. I'd keep checking every 30 min. or so for contractions. When she starts them, it shouldn't take long til you see a "bubble." Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

she was pushing and right when I bent down to see what was going on, water broke.....only in a life with animals lol. Not very dilated so gonna sit with her now, please small babys, please small babys!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

If water is broke kids coming. Hope all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

She is having babies...happy kidding... :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

It should only be a half hour before a kid comes right?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

Well got a girl. was trying to be born with the top of the head first, it was hard but got it. Not very strong and took a bit to get it to breath and not pant. Went in and felt, didnt feel any more, hope that is it she sceamed so much over it. She has not last the after birth yet, but she has this red fleshy thing hanging out a little (about 2 inches long), the best way to discribe is like a heart or liver (????) never seen this before.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Short cake **labor, how long****

That is probably the beginning of the afterbirth. If you reached all the way in and felt gently around you should have felt another. Congrats you have a live mom, and a breathing baby! If she only has a single it will be that much easier on her as a FF. And a doe! Yay!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Congrats on your new doeling!
Just keep an eye on her, in case she has another. I've heard of rare cases where the doe has another kid like an hour afterward...I'm not sure how uncommon that is.
And it is possible that a doe can have another kid after she passes the afterbirth.

Any pics?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Ok mom lost after birth, so just one. The thing I was talking about was a prolaps. I think when I pulled the kids head up it was so tight it kinda pulled it out of place. Right now is back in, so will keep an eye on it. Baby is alive, not standing, not nursing but did ger a little nutra drench and milk down her. Had to milk Short cake, bag is so very big, guess she took after the lamancha on that lol. Ill get some pic if the girl makes it threw the night.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Take the kids temperature. With weak kids like this I take them inside, get their temp...they are usually too low. DONT feed anything until the temp is above 100. I put them on a hot pad (with a cover) and stack hot cloth bags of microwaved rice on them (wrap the kid in a towel to provide a barrier) or hot water bottles. Give the kid some karo syrup on the gums if you have it, some people swear by coffee and whiskey but I've never needed either. GIVE BOSE. You are probably in a selenium deficient area. If you don't have BoSe you can usually get some selenium/vit E gel from most feed stores.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Glad you got some colostrum from mom in her. If she has no sucking reflex she may need BoSe. I would keep milking mom and feeding her colostrum for the first few hours. Hopefully she starts to improve.
I also would check the kids temp.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Ok, got back in, she is doing 100% better, still a little weak on the legs, but is a new born. I got her on her feet and nursing mom, aslo under a heat lamp, YES!!!

But just a little question, I have read the post in the past that say not to feed a low temp kid, and was wondering why is that?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

wooohooo!!! Yay!! I kept waiting for you to add something besides the ? LOL Sounds like she's doing great. If the prolapse went back in on it's own, you're probably ok. But, like you said, just keep an eye on it. On her feet and nursing is always a good sign!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

I have always been told that if you feed a kid with a temperature under 100 they can not digest the milk. In other words it will just sit in the stomach and could lead to serious issues in the tummy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

kccjer-
Thank you! I am so proud of my self, no one has any idea! I dont know why its so hard for me to birth kids, maybe because I have multi. on the brain when I go in, idk, I just do.

firelight27- 
Good to know. I was trusting everyone who had said that, but was just wondering what the reason was. Before I would think that a warm bottle would warm the baby, which is not true.

Well back to work, Ill get a pic of 'little red' and post it in a bit.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Sounds like you did a great job! Congratulations!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Good for you!! You should be proud! Congratulations on you little doe!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Congratulations on your little doe. Great job! 
:stars: 
Antibiotics for mom after a prolapse?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Short cake **baby girl, and a ?****

Here is little red, 3/4 boer and no ears lol, I think she is just cute, dont know about reg. though :chin: lol


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What an adorable face! I love those little ears too  

is her name going to be Little Red? Her full name should be Little Red Riding Hood!!
She looks so sweet.   I'm jealous :laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, is she part lamancaha? I've never seen a lamancha/boer cross before! Cool!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like that name, Little red riding hood! But have to run it past the little man, He helped me raise mama so is his goat. We just might keep her, but if we do I hope she does not take after her mom, the milk of a lamancha, the teats of a boer, its only been 1 day and my poor wrist is crying! I have only seen 1 other boer X lamancha that was that boer looking and no ears, and I wanted her so bad, but someone beat me to her. We will see what short cakes sisters kids look like, (cali), you can not even tell she has boer in her, I bet her kids will have ears and every thing lol.


----------

